# Not just for making Java anymore either ...



## Fred (Jan 18, 2009)

*Often available at the local dollar store. I recently bought a package of 1,000 for a dollar. Way cheaper than paper towels huh!*
*Please add others uses if you have an idea!*
 
*COFFEE FILTERS: Not just for making coffee...*
*1. Cover bowls or dishes when cooking in the microwave. Coffee filters make excellent covers.
*
*2. Clean windows and mirrors... C**offee filters are lint-free so they'll leave windows sparkling. Being lint free they are also great for application of CA and other finishes as well. :biggrin:
*
*3. Protect China ... Separate your good dishes by putting a coffee filter between each dish.
*
*4. Filter broken cork from wine... If you break the cork when opening a wine bottle, filter the wine through a coffee filter.
*
*5. Protect a cast-iron skillet... Place a coffee filter in the skillet to absorb moisture and prevent rust.
*
*6. Apply shoe polish... Ball up a lint-free coffee filter.
*
*7. Recycle frying oil... After frying, strain oil through a sieve lined with a coffee filter. 
*
*8. Weigh chopped foods... Place chopped ingredients in a coffee filter on a kitchen scale.
*
*9. Hold tacos... Coffee filters make convenient wrappers for messy foods.
*
*10. Stop the soil from leaking out of a plant pot... Line a plant pot with a coffee filter to prevent the soil from going through the drainage holes.
*
*11. Prevent a Popsicle from dripping... Poke one or two holes as needed in a coffee filter.
*
*12. Do you think we used expensive strips to wax eyebrows? Use strips of coffee filters. 
*
*13. Put a few in a plate and put your fried bacon, french fries, chicken fingers, etc on them. Soaks out all the grease.
*
*14. Keep in the bathroom. They make great "razor nick fixers."*
*15. *


----------



## gomeral (Jan 18, 2009)

Fred said:


> *14. Keep in the bathroom. They make great "razor nick fixers."*



When in college, my brother once ran out of both money and toilet paper in the same week.  One guess what he made do with for the 6 days until his next paycheck.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jan 18, 2009)

gomeral said:


> When in college, my brother once ran out of both money and toilet paper in the same week.  One guess what he made do with for the 6 days until his next paycheck.



Please tell me the filters weren't "multi-use"!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thewishman (Jan 19, 2009)

All right, Fred, how much have you invested in coffee filter production facilities? 1000 for a dollar is a great deal. 

At a mil each, how many would it take to pay my property taxes?


----------



## Fred (Jan 19, 2009)

No investment from me since every last penny I HAD to my name went into the building of my shop. Two weeks after the last nail and screw were in place along comes the evil stroke on Dec 31, 2006. Nothing, and I mean nothing has been right since then.

In regards to your property taxes, just buy as many as you can with current cash on hand, take out a loan, get a 2nd and 3rd (maybe even a 4th mortgage), forget about savings, no chance of any college education for the kiddies, no retirement, nothing ... just pay the sorry SOB's and call it even.

I strongly suggest that you get those used by GOMERAL's brother and send them in as well!


----------



## Skye (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm wondering about applying CA glue with them...


----------



## marcruby (Jan 21, 2009)

If they are cotton, avoid using them for CA.  As I recall cotton is an instant glue instant accelerator.  

Marc


----------

